

Collective Intelligence machine learning source code (Python) - coderdude
http://examples.oreilly.com/9780596529321/

======
user24
This, I think, is the source code which accompanies this book:
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596529321>

------
zbanks
The book [1], was excellent.

It introduces several different techniques for extrapolating from large
datasets (machine learning). The book uses python, but obviously you can port
the code to the language of your choice.

Some topics it doesn't go incredibly deep into, which is totally
understandable. Thankfully, there are tons of resources online to fill in the
gaps. I'd recommended it if you haven't dabbled around with "collective
intelligence" yet.

[1] <http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596529321>

------
fara
Is this a post just to get karma? Or is it really a link that someone who
owns/knows the book might not know. Let me guess...

~~~
coderdude
Nope, I posted it to share some totally neat code with like-minded people. I
don't own the book. I found out about the code from this comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2087919>

